# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  بطولة أفريقيا للاعبين المحليين بالسودان ( كوت ديفوار X مالي )  رابط المشاهدة

## midris3

*رابط المشاهدة

http://www.justin.tv/abasia55?#/w/836764496
تبداء المبارة في الساعة الثامنة بتوقيت السودان
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## midris3

*انتهى الشوط الاول بتقدم ساحل العاج بهدف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*مشكــور يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*تسلمو على المرور

انتهت المبارة بفوز منتخب كوت ديفوار  بهدف
                        	*

----------

